# Purchase Cartier watch at AD or boutique?



## Noahsi

Hello forum - looking to purchase a Cartier Panthere watch for my wife. Is there much of a difference in buying at an AD vs at the store on 5th ave in nyc? I purchased an Omega last year from a trusted seller on the forum but my guess is the discount available on a Cartier is much less if at all if I went that route. Is that correct? If not PMs with suggested AD’s are welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## City74

An AD might offer a little discount, the Boutique won’t. Personally unless the discount is substantial I’d go with Boutique


----------



## T1meout

There are substantial discounts to be had at AD’s. I’d only go the boutique route if I were in search of a limited edition that was only available through them, or if you want a memorable experience at a premium.


----------



## Noahsi

Thanks - do you have a recommendation for an AD?


----------



## City74

jtf8751 said:


> Hey man, get to know some of us, such as myself, who trades and knows people in the industry that can get you whatever you like at a price thats alot less than an AD. Please don't waste your money. Feel free to message me and I'll hook you up with whatever Cartier you wife is looking for.


Dude threads are not a place for u to try and drum up business. If you want to do that become a paid sponsor. I've seen you do this is several threads and that's not cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stolemyheart

My AD says Cartier allows them up to 10% discount. Cartier boutique would give list price.

There are some perks to buying Cartier boutique, such as when you get the new Santos, you can choose a strap color, while ADs will provide the default tan strap.


----------



## IllCommunication

I personally would always go an AD unless it was a boutique edition. Unless you're planning on buying one watch and never doing it again, I like building a relationship with an AD. stolemyheart made a good point about the santos strap though.


----------



## IllCommunication

Noahsi said:


> Thanks - do you have a recommendation for an AD?


Go to this page (https://stores.cartier.com/en_us/se...tegory=storeLocatorSearch&r=10&storetype=true) on the Cartier site and find a place that sells watches. I would avoid Tourneau as they are a full sale price AD unless you're after a preowned piece.


----------



## Noahsi

IllCommunication said:


> Go to this page (https://stores.cartier.com/en_us/se...tegory=storeLocatorSearch&r=10&storetype=true) on the Cartier site and find a place that sells watches. I would avoid Tourneau as they are a full sale price AD unless you're after a preowned piece.


Cool, thanks I will do so to see what the options are. If you buy from an AD do you need to go through them for any services under the warranty or can you go straight to the Cartier boutique?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## IllCommunication

Noahsi said:


> Cool, thanks I will do so to see what the options are. If you buy from an AD do you need to go through them for any services under the warranty or can you go straight to the Cartier boutique?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You can take it to any authorized seller or boutique.


----------



## Noahsi

Thanks for the information. We ended up buying from an AD in NYC. 10% off plus shipped it out of state so no sales tax - came to just a bit over the price from a trusted seller on the forum so felt easier to deal with in person.


----------



## JFerraro819

AD for the discount. no one cares where u got it as long as its real


----------



## 53jd

Never bought anything at an AD. Too much markup for my taste.


----------



## 53jd

If you are savvy enough of an internet person, you can find deals through various resources such as this site!!!


----------



## 53jd

Sorry guys. Gray market stuff is where I hang my hat on new pieces!!


----------



## ifanfos

In my country, of course I have to go to an official boutique, because Cartier is a luxury and rare product, I can ask first through the retailer's website


----------



## Noahsi

FWIW I bought the watch from a boutique for $30 more than the lowest grey market quote I received (with warranty) so it was effectively equivalent. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjack78

Noahsi said:


> FWIW I bought the watch from a boutique for $30 more than the lowest grey market quote I received (with warranty) so it was effectively equivalent.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is that because they're fair or you're a bad negotiator? 
Haha, just kidding man.


----------



## Noahsi

Haha more likely the latter. Tho I ended up managing to get it for 15% off after a different store called me with that offer literally as I was walking into the dealer I was planning to buy it at and they matched. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## amandeep18feb

Noahsi said:


> Thanks for the information. We ended up buying from an AD in NYC. 10% off plus shipped it out of state so no sales tax - came to just a bit over the price from a trusted seller on the forum so felt easier to deal with in person.


Hi Noahsi, 
I am also looking to buy a Cartier timepiece. Can you please let me know about the AD you dealt with? 
Thanks.


----------



## amandeep18feb

Noahsi said:


> Thanks for the information. We ended up buying from an AD in NYC. 10% off plus shipped it out of state so no sales tax - came to just a bit over the price from a trusted seller on the forum so felt easier to deal with in person.


Hi Noahsi, 
I am also looking to buy a Cartier timepiece. Can you please let me know about the AD you dealt with? 
Thanks.


----------

